# Going to tampa next week



## eros (Dec 5, 2016)

Any nice spots or breeders you guys know about?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pinellas reptiles has darts occasionally. Kevin Flanders is a breeder in the area. For plants Tropiflora is a must.


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi!
I'm in Tampa. I'm breeding powder greys, cobalts, azureus, Capira auratus, and just started citronellas. Have some of the 1st 4 ready now.


----------

